# Mobile Party - The ultimate ice chest boombox



## white (Jun 29, 2011)

The host cooler 150qt big boy.


















Sub box built for 10" sub, hole cut for 4" port.









Spacer ring being made for cooler wall pass through.










Checking the line up for where to cut the hole for the sub.










Cut the hole for the sub.









Cut out top wood base for fiberglass speaker pod.









Cut out rings and top cupholder bar and mounted to base.









Coming together


----------



## white (Jun 29, 2011)

Streching fabric over the frame
















first coat of resin on top pod









Didn't take any pics through the laying glass stage. Too messy for the camera! Added a couple coats of white paint.









Mounted sub and sub box to cooler base.









Top and bottom together at last.









Speakers mounted to pod.


----------



## white (Jun 29, 2011)

First look!

More pics to come when i get them uploaded!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice! Who makes the 6x9's and what are you going to use to power the speakers?


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

those look like polks to me. wait a minute, those are kickers i think


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

It doesnt look like there is separate chambers for the 6x9's. I believe you could have really increase the output and sq if they were in their own chamber. Im not trying to knock your box by any means. To tell you the truth, i think you have convinced me to give one of these builds a try! Nice work!


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks good. Do you have some kinda inserts for the drink holders so the top enclosure is sealed?


----------



## white (Jun 29, 2011)

bigdwiz said:


> Nice! Who makes the 6x9's and what are you going to use to power the speakers?


They are the kicker KS 3-way 6x9's


----------



## white (Jun 29, 2011)

Two of the holes cut in the top part were fit with 4" PVC and cut all the way into the lid of the cooler. I then attached computer fans to vent around the amp because it was having some cooling "issues". I haven't had a chance to run it for an extended period of time since I added the fans, so we will have to see this weekend.

In the last pic I added fan filters to cover the holes and make sure nothing gets down into the fans.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Does it still hold beer?


----------



## white (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep, one in the cupholder


----------

